# wilcom graphics mode not working?



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anyone got a clou?
The button of graphics mode stay grey i.o.w it doesn t work.
Don t know what to do.
I tried new start up, new file, open up an old file.
But still nothing I need to go there.

Help please
Kind regards you all


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

Are you running windows 7... I have a couple of computers and noticed over the weekend that the Wilcom icon shortcut was no longer working on the win7 machine.

I re-installed, or tried to, and noticed an error during the installation relating to Coral. I ignored it and carried on and forgot all about it until I read your post. I just went and looked and noticed I also have lost the link through to Coral...

I'm using version 1.5e and wonder if a recent windows update has changed something (auto updates for this machine are on).

It's late here (UK) so I'll look again in the morning.

Anyone else noticed this recently?


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

i'm here in atlanta georgia at the wilcom inhouse classes this week. yesterday we had 3 people having problems with their programs as well because of the new update. it involves coreldraw with the program. i'll talk to James today and ask.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

RickyJ702 said:


> i'm here in atlanta georgia at the wilcom inhouse classes this week. yesterday we had 3 people having problems with their programs as well because of the new update. it involves coreldraw with the program. i'll talk to James today and ask.


 Thanks for the info!!!!
I did a system recovery from about two weeks ago and it works fine now.
It seems that coreldraw wasn t working anymore
Again thanks for your reply.

rene


----------

